# .htaccess geht nicht



## Loveboat (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin es noch mal. Habe mich jetzt mal an ner .htaccess versucht, leider scheitere ich auch hier. 

Hier meine Config-Dateien.

.htaccess

```
AuthUserFile /var/www/phpmyadmin/.htpasswd
AuthName "Test"
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET>
require valid-user
</Limit>
Options -Indexes
```

.htpasswd

```
ddietz:*snip*
```

Was mache ich falsch? Ist der Pfad zur .htpassws falsch? Aber da liegt die Datei genau drin!?

Für ein Feedback wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Loveboat (1. Februar 2011)

Hi, ein Update.

Habe jetzt über das Webmin-Interface meines LAMP-Servers mal den Passwortschutz für das Verzeichnis /var/www/phpmyadmin/ eingerichet, aber auch das geht nicht. Ich dachte der Apache erkennt diese Dateien automatisch, aber warum geht es nicht? 
Egal von welchem Rechner aus, ich habe direkten Zugriff auf den Ordner, ohne Passwortabfrage.

Was muss ich noch einrichten?

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Frezl (1. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Verzeichnisschutz per .htaccess hab ich auch immer meine Probleme. Meine Lösung ist folgende:

.htaccess:

```
AuthUserFile /www/htdocs/root-verzeichnis//verzeichnis1/verzeichnis2//.htpasswd
AuthGroupFile /dev/null
AuthName ByPassword
AuthType Basic
<Limit GET POST>
require user benutzername
</Limit>
```
.htpasswd:

```
benutzername:passwordhash
```

Die Lösung funktioniert bei mir.

Das Passwort darf natürlich nicht im Klartext angegeben sein, sondern muss gehasht werden. Dafür findest du per Google zig passende Services.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## Loveboat (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo Frezl,

danke für Dein Feedback, aber bitte was ist das für ein Verzeichnis?


```
AuthUserFile /www/htdocs/root-verzeichnis//verzeichnis1/verzeichnis2//.htpasswd
```

Bei mir auf dem Server gibt es, jedenfalls nicht sichtbar, den Ordner /www/htdoc  nicht.
Ich habe lediglich 





> /var/www


welches mein Root für den Webinhalt darstellt.

Aus diesem Grund weiß ich echt nicht welchen Pfad ich angeben soll. Und wenn ich den Pfad über Webmin auswähle erscheint am Ende auch 





> /var/www/phpmyadmin


Also was mache ich falsch und wie kann man es lösen****

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Frezl (1. Februar 2011)

Hmm, also ganz ehrlich. So ganz genau weiß ich das auch net... Bei mir gibt's im Administrationsmenü von meinem gemieteten Webspace nämlich die Option "Verzeichnisschutz" und damit wird das automatisch erstellt...

Ich erklärs mal so, wie ichs verstanden hab,



> /www/htdocs/root-verzeichnis/


Bis dahin ist es für dich unsichtbar, das ist der Link zum Root-Verzeichnis, also der Wurzel deiner Webpräsenz. Das ist die unterste Hierarchie, die auf einem gemieteten Webspace für dich sichtbar ist. Bei mir heißt der Link ganz genau:


> /www/htdocs/root/


,
aber das ist eben von der Server-Konfiguration abhängig, kann bei dir also anders lauten.

Das was danach kommt ist der Pfad zur Datei. Warum da doppelte Slashes drin vorkommen ist mir ein Rätsel, aber es funktioniert. Da musst evtl. mal mit rumprobieren.

Hoffe, du findest raus, wies bei dir klappt.

Grüße,
Frezl


----------

